# tutorials für premiere, fincal cut und co.



## Robert Fischer (19. Dezember 2001)

also, lasst mal hier einige tutorials für adobe premiere, final cut pro 2 usw. zusammentragen.

ich mach mal den anfang:
http://www.huntfor.com/photography/tutorials/premiere.htm 

http://www.creativemac.com/HTM/Sections/Tutorials/tutorials.htm


----------



## schoko (13. Februar 2002)

*auch deutsche ?*

sers ! hast du auch deutsche tuts für prmier 6 ? enlish blick ich nicht so ganz ! wär echt goil ! thx for help !


----------

